
Stonehenge was accompanied by 17 neighboring shrines, 3D laser scans find - benbreen
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29126854
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8295817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8295817)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8209351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8209351)
are related.

------
MCRed
I think people who haven't visited southern england may not realize this, but
stonehenge is just one of many rock-circle formations of various types. When
we were there a couple years ago, nearby we visited one that encompassed an
entire town and seemed to be 2-3 miles across. It was more impressive than
stonehenge (in terms of effort) though in rougher shape than stonehenge. The
unique thing about stonehenge is the rocks placed on top of other rocks.

But rock circles are not unusual in that area.

It reminded me a lot of the Yucatan in Mexico where there are a variety of
pyramids of similar architecture at various sites (from Cozumel to Palenque to
Tikal in Honduras) in a region. Or the mounds in the Louisiana area (also
ancient constructions.)

~~~
arethuza
At the other end of the country there is the wonderful "Heart of Neolithic
Orkney" \- which has stone circles, enormous tombs and an entire stone-build
village that still has stone furniture in place, like something from the
Flintstones, after 4,500 years:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Neolithic_Orkney](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Neolithic_Orkney)

------
toomuchtodo
Headline is slightly inaccurate. They also used a magnetometer and ground
penetrating radar (GPR).

------
tjradcliffe
I'm very curious to know what they mean when they say the gaps in one of the
structures are oriented toward "dusk" and "dawn", as the direction of sun-
rise/set varies about about 90 degrees over the course of the year at that
latitude (51N).

Given the well-documented astronomical aspects of Stonehenge it wouldn't be a
shock if the layout of associated structures also had astronomical
significance, but the way it's reported here is more than a little weird.

~~~
DougWebb
These ancient structures typically have alignments towards sunrise and sunset
at the equinox or solstice. It's not an every-day alignment; it's an indicator
of the changing seasons.

------
thesz
Cannot help myself to share this:
[http://www.ashtarcommandcrew.net/forum/topics/photo-
evidence...](http://www.ashtarcommandcrew.net/forum/topics/photo-evidence-
shows-stonehenge-was-built-in-1954-what)

I am not that fascinated with Stonehenge anymore after seeing those photos.

~~~
david
Uh, right, the "Ashtar Command Community" says stonehenge was built from the
ground up in 1954, totally credible. Stonehenge is not fascinating anymore at
all.

10 seconds on google shows photos and pictures of stonehenge long before 1954
and reveals the monuments were restored several times including once in 1958.
See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonehenge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonehenge)

~~~
thrownaway2424
Hey what do you have against a bunch of cranks dedicated to "Uniting
Lightworkers, starseeds, crystals, indigos and healers in a New Age"? Hater.

